# HW wheels for 69 GTO



## tadeksgto (Oct 1, 2019)

I have 69 GTO and getting some 15x7 Rally II wheels that are HW coded. I know these are mid 70's codes for Firebirds etc. I am just trying to confirm if i get these that "proper" reproduction trim rings will still fit these if I get them from Ames or OPGI.


----------

